# Southern California Retriever Club Field Trial



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Call backs to the 4th series of the Derby: 3, 7, 8, 10, 12, 13, 14, 17, 18


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*good*

*Thanks Russ, Go Cal!!!!  

Aaron*


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: good*



Aaron Homburg said:


> *Thanks Russ, Go Cal!!!!
> 
> Aaron*


What's Cal's #???

FOM


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Cal is #14


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Russ said:


> Cal is #14


GO CAL GO!!! 

FOM


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open and Am did not finish their first series today. Derby results will be announced at the tailgate.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results
1st Nebo's Black Pearl O-Al Wilson
2nd Sporting Nitty Gritty O-Judy Bly
3rd Blue Watr Zoom Zoom O-John Pampy
4th Iron Lines Amphibious Assault O-Mark Perrizo
RJ Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane (Florence Handled)
Jams: Perigrine Sky Streaker O-Katherine Yates & Carey Phillips (Carey handled), Lil Chin Music O-Chester & Charlene Koeth, U.S. Currency O-Kareen & Michael Tierney (Mike Handled), Hawkeyes Queen of the Hills O-George Ibarra (Mark Perrizo Handled)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Russ said:


> RJ Fargo So California O-Russ Stewart & Florence Sloane (Florence Handled)


CONGRATS!!!

FOM


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2007)

*southern cal*

Congrats Russ and Florence  and Mike Tierney and Cash


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Russ and Florence and congrats to Carey and Streak!!

Andy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*So Cal*

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Am finished the first series today and Tammy Z has the results :lol:


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

*So. Cal.*

Ruffie!!! Ruffie!!! Ruffie!!! and of course, Judy Bly!!!!

We have had so much fun training together. Ruffie (the red pony) is one neat dog and all of Team Tollerwood is thrilled he did so well this weekend. 

Ruffie!!! Ruffie!!! Ruffie!!!

Glenda


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

The Red Pony gets the "red". Way to go Ruffie. Team Tollerwood is so proud that our "Golden Boy" did so well.

Go RUFF

Nancy and the girls


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Anything on the OPEN? 

wondering about #13 Armagh's Wild Irish Rose / Pat Hanlon handler


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open still had a slew of dogs to run in the 1st series today.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

AMATEUR CALL BACKS TO 2ND SERIES:

1,3,4,6,8,10. 12, 16. 17. 20, 21, 23, 24, 26, 27, 28, 31, 33, 34, 35, 36, 39, 40, 43, 44, 45, 48, 49, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 63, 65, 68, 72.

CALLBACKS TO 3RD SERIES:

1, 3. 6. 8. 12, 16, 17, 20, 21, 24. 26. 27, 28, 36. 39, 40, 43. 44. 45. 48. 49. 51. 52. 53. 54. 55. 57. 58. 59. 60, 63. 65. 68. 72


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

OPEN CALL BACKS TO 2ND SERIES:

3, 4, 5, 6, 8, 11, 12, 13, 16, 18, 20, 22, 25, 27, 28, 30, 31, 41, 42, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 53, 55, 60, 62, 67, 71, 72, 74, 75, 77, 78, 80, 84, 88, 90, 91

Scratches: 10, 29, 35, 38, 63, 76, 96


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

congrats russ and cal


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

CALLBACKS TO AMATEUR 4TH SERIES:

1, 8, 16, 17, 20, 21, 24, 36, 40, 43, 45, 49, 51, 52, 54, 55, 59, 60


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Way to go CAL!!!!!!!!
Congratulations from your brother

Kargo from Fargo


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Thank-you so much Russ and Florence, for your great reporting on the Amateur! When is Florence going to start running Ollie?
Lynn


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

She will start running him when she can spend time with him, probably in the Fall.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

OPEN CALLBACKS TO THE WATER BLIND:

6, 8, 11, 13, 16, 18, 25, 41, 43, 45, 46, 47, 48, 50, 51, 60, 62, 67, 71, 74, 77, 78, 80, 88, 91


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Russ - Big thanks to you and Florence for all the information being posted. We all appreciate your time and effort.

Congrat's to you and Florence for the RJ in the Derby, and to all the other winners!!  

Just a few notes - The Open 1st series was a land quad! Pretty tight with a retired check down bird between the flyer and 3rd bird. Long retired gun was about 350 yards off to the left. 2nd series land blind was around 400 yards through the flyer station with the line 90 degrees from where the line for the marks were. The flyer station was 300 yards from the line and the blind was on the line to the 3rd bird in the quad. Big bush in front of the line, and cut the corner of the pond. Wind was quartering left to right.

Amateur 1st series was a triple, retired middle check down bird, long out of sequence flyer(left) and retired go bird. 2nd series of the Amateur was a blind and a mark. The dog and handler were on the mound to see the mark go. The handler then turned the dog around on the mound, the handler went down behind the mound and did a remote send to the blind. Then they picked up the bird. 3rd Series water blind was around 250 yard, long entry then shorline out and to the bird.

Qual 1st series was a double, short flyer and log retired gun with a blind up the middle. I didn't see the water blind but I heard it was going to be a channel concept.

Didn't see any of the Derby setup!!

The weather was beautiful Friday and Saturday. Warm with a bit of wind!

That's all I have. I can't wait to see how it all turns out!!

BTW - Lynn, missed you this week-end!

Tammy


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Yes thank you for all the updates


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks for the thanks  

*CALLBACKS TO THE OPEN WATER MARKS:*

*6, 11, 13, 18, 25, 41, 43, 45, 47, 48, 50, 51, 62, 71, 74, 78, 91*


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Come on #13 Rose you can do it she just needs 2 points and my little girls mom will have her FC .


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open Results:

1st # 51 FC AFC Wood River's Franchise O-Bill Fruehling H-Don Remien
2nd #78 FC Remington's Duk Dawg O-Linda JOhnson H-Don Remien
3rd #18 Highstar Midnight Dream O-Peggy Levidow H-Billy Sargenti
4th #13 Armagh's Wild Irish Rose O-Greg Doughty H-Pat Hanlon
RJ #6 FC Lean Mac's Scooper Star O-Gary Bechtel H-Luann Pleasant
Jams: 25, 41, 43, 45, 48, 50, 62, 71, 91


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Owner Handler Amateur Results:

1st #1 Candlewoods Prize Fighter Jim Harvie
2nd #49 Harney Hill Huskey Gordon Powers
3rd #24 FC AFC Iron Lines Annie Oakley
4th #40 Three "N" Me Glenn Gulvin
RJ #51 FC AFC Suncrest Rock N Roll Arnie Erwin
Jams: 36. 43, 45, 52, 54, 55, 59, 60


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*An Attaboy to Gordie Powers and Harney Hill Huskey for their amateur 2ND!*


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Thank you Russ for all the updates .

She did not make the 2 points but she is getting closer


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Qualifying

1st #13 Calgren's Copy of Carbon O/H Michael Plazzolo
2nd #42 Brix High Octane Machine O Chad Hansen H Bill Totten
3rd #18 Fargo's Cash Deposit O/H Chris Willet
4th #14 Riverside Rough Ryder O/H Dave Terry
RJ #26 Candlewoods Right on Ruby Reynolds O Robert Levin H Luann Pleasant
Jams:2, 7, 9, 16, 17, 34, 41


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Greg. Fourth is still darn good in a 96 dog field


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL*   

THANKS AGAIN RUSS & FLORENCE. YOU'RE THE BEST!!!

Tammy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Southern Calf*

Thank you Florence and Russ for great reporting. Also congratulations to all. There are too many of my friends to name.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I hope someone reciprocates next week when we have a dog in but nobody on the grounds. I will be glad to give my phone # to anyone willing to call me with reports.

Russ


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Russ-

I will be at the Nor Cal trial all three days. I get excellent satellite reception there for my laptop, but just in case I have a problem, email me your number and I'll call you if I need too!! 

See ya' next week!

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Tammy,

My phone is 619-847-1253 but we will be down here next weekend.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Got it! 

Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations to all, but especially Gordie!!!   
Suzanne B


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Way to go Al Wilson for your Derby First!

And a special way to go for Gordon Powers who I think is now what, 90 years old? SUPER. You are my hero!

Tim


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to Golden Retriever..

Derby Jam, Peregrine Sky Streaker** O-Katherine Yates & Carey Phillips (Carey handled), "Streaker"!!!!


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Judy,

You will definitely want to watch the Derby 2nd place dog, Sportin Nitty Gritty, call name Ruff. He is a beautiful golden red 85 lb. marking machine that we fondly refer to as the Rufinator.

Go RUFF


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

K92line said:


> Judy,
> 
> You will definitely want to watch the Derby 2nd place dog, Sportin Nitty Gritty, call name Ruff. He is a beautiful golden red 85 lb. marking machine that we fondly refer to as the Rufinator.
> 
> Go RUFF


  ..so, that's why Glenda is yelling "Ruffie" "Ruffie" !!! .. thanks for telling me...I sure will cheer him on...Sportin Nitty Gritty**, the "Rufinator"!!!, "Ruff"!!

Congratulations to his owner, Judy Bly ..and his breeder, Bill and Joellen Alldredge. 

Just took a peek at his pedigree...  ..thanks again!!!

Judy


----------

